

Front-end Driven Applications – A New Approach to Applications - technojunkie
http://developer.telerik.com/featured/front-end-driven-applications-new-approach-applications/

======
technojunkie
As a front-end developer who came up in the age of defining web standards
movement, progressive enhancement and separation of presentation, behavior and
styling, reading this makes me feel less relevant than I've ever been.

I haven't kept up with Javascript as I should have, seeing how it developed
from a nice little add-on, to being incorporated in AJAX apps like Google Maps
and now seeing it eat the industry alive as a full-stack language.

Plain old HTML, CSS and JS seem to be less defined today than ever before
considering how much is JS driven and provided through popular frameworks like
Bootstrap. It worries me that the entry to relevant web development and web
design become more difficult as these approaches advance and what the end user
becomes stuck with are one of many platforms and frameworks instead of an ease
of creation with the raw code itself.

